# Tyres (4x4)



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee and am struggling to find anywhere in Dubai with either stock or a decent price for tyres. Can anyone help?


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

For help on cars in UAE, I would highly recommend www.evolve.ae :: Index . Members are very knowledgeable and extremely helpful.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Icon - Chris won't rip you off, he'll sell you new ones not old stock where the rubber has perished! icon auto - 4x4 specialist - dubai UAE | P.O. Box 114696 | Al Qouz Industrial | Area Direct: +971 4 338 2744 | Fax: +971 4 338 2745 Sort of opposite the cement factory dome thingy!


----------

